# cyprimaniacs Cypripediums 2011



## cyprimaniac (Mar 20, 2011)

hey, 
first Cypripedium is flowering in my greenhouse this year.
It is a very rare little species from Taiwan.

This is a seed grown plant and now 6 years old.
Last years flower was a little bit 'crippled', 
but it is now in second flowering season:

*Cypripedium segawai.* 







enjoy


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 20, 2011)

Very nice!!! It seems like it is intermediate of henryi and flavum...hehe!!


----------



## Dido (Mar 20, 2011)

A nice one would love to have one. 
Have only Hybrid with segawai from Frosch. 
Maybe you give pollen away for me.


----------



## tocarmar (Mar 20, 2011)

Very Nice!!! Add that one too my wish list!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 20, 2011)

Lovely yellow.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 20, 2011)

Nice. Thanx for sharing.


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 20, 2011)

very cool


----------



## cyprimaniac (Mar 21, 2011)

biothanasis said:


> Very nice!!! It seems like it is intermediate of henryi and flavum...hehe!!



indeed, according to Paul Cribb it is most closely allied to the chinese species C. henryi. But it makes mostly one-flower stems. there is also a 'variety' with finely red spotted lip.

cheers


----------



## monocotman (Mar 21, 2011)

very nice. You don't see his species offered very often,
David


----------



## W. Beetus (Mar 21, 2011)

Interesting bloom!


----------



## fundulopanchax (Mar 22, 2011)

Excellent, Dieter!

One I have been looking for a long time!

Ron


----------



## cyprimaniac (Apr 15, 2011)

hey, last year I could obtain a piece of that tiny Cypripedium,
just about 6-7 inches high.
It grew well and made a nice new growth, just flowering.
Thank you, J.W.

*Cypripedium planipetalum*










enjoy


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 15, 2011)

Very nice Dieter. It is cool to see it maintaining its flat petals like that. It will be interesting to see if it changes over time - getting more twisted. That segawai is a precious thing - they are all but gone from the wild now, or so I hear. Treasure it, there aren't many of those left in the world.


----------



## cyprimaniac (Apr 15, 2011)

*Cyps*

hello Tom,
sorry, I forgot that YOU are still in the forum :clap:

ok, we will see, how the flower develops next days.

the segawai is pollinated to preserve for next generation of Cyp lovers 

cheers


----------



## Ernie (Apr 15, 2011)

Neat!

How do you grow your cyps? All in pots? Do you sink them? Any in beds? What mix do you use?


----------



## cyprimaniac (Apr 16, 2011)

Ernie said:


> Neat!
> 
> How do you grow your cyps? All in pots? Do you sink them? Any in beds? What mix do you use?



Ernie,
I do not intend to "berate" you, :rollhappy:

just take a look into my thread "..........cyps in progress"

all you want to know, you can see there ity:

cheers

BTW, about ten years ago it was 35 years, that I grow Cyps SUCCESSFULLY.
I am sure, I know EXACTLY


----------



## Ernie (Apr 16, 2011)

What mix do you use generally?


----------



## cyprimaniac (Apr 16, 2011)

Ernie, to be honest.
the mix in general is not that important.

as you can see from pics in my other thread,
I use in plastic pots 
and for delicate and rare specimen in the greenhouse 
and smaller plants in sunken pots: 

equal parts of turface/seramis, 
Perlite, 3 mm coarse sand, 
and sometimes I add few fine orchid/pine bark.
sometimes covered with small orchid bark or composted pine needles
to prevent too fast dryout,

but many are growing in the "natural" wooden layer over sandy ground 
in my woodland garden, which is typical for the area where I live.

seedlings are growing in sunken claypots in pure diatomite (1-3-millimeters size)
in rain protected sheltered area in the shade ...........

IMPORTANT IS *NO STAGNANT MOISTURE
*

and pls apologize that I "berated" you.
it was not my intention,
but I could not resist to do, because you asked so politely ity:

cheers

smileys sometimes help to understand BETTER


----------



## Dido (Apr 18, 2011)

Nice planipetalum hope mine will flower too. 

But I am more sure to wait another year.


----------



## Ernie (Apr 18, 2011)

cyprimaniac said:


> Ernie, to be honest.
> the mix in general is not that important.
> 
> as you can see from pics in my other thread,
> ...



Thanks. I planted some acaule for my parents in Kentucky and they do okay with them. I was told upon purchase to mulch them heavily with pine needles in fall and again once the growths are emerged and tall enough in spring. They grow (exclusively?) in pine forests. 

Is there any rhyme or reason to which species have specific soil pH needs (either acidic or basic)?


----------



## cyprimaniac (Apr 18, 2011)

Ernie said:


> Is there any rhyme or reason to which species have specific soil pH needs (either acidic or basic)?




Yes


----------



## koshki (Apr 18, 2011)

I'll bite. 

What determines whether a cyp has an acidic or basic soil requirement?


----------



## cyprimaniac (Apr 18, 2011)

koshki said:


> I'll bite.
> 
> What determines whether a cyp has an acidic or basic soil requirement?



their natural habitat


----------



## koshki (Apr 18, 2011)

Well, then, that explains things!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 18, 2011)

Most Cyps require a continuously moist, yet air rich compost. Dr. Bill Steele put in nicely in the cultivation section of his site - when you re considering what to plant in, think fluffy. The pH is not as important as those requirements for most species. The exceptions would include the true acidofile C. acaule or C. candidum which prefers just the opposite - alkaline soils. The bulk of the other species and their hybrids are quite content with slightly acidic to sweet compost (~6 to 7). Inorganic based compost seems to yield better results over time than highly organic ones, too.


----------



## Dido (Apr 21, 2011)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Most Cyps require a continuously moist, yet air rich compost. Dr. Bill Steele put in nicely in the cultivation section of his site - when you re considering what to plant in, think fluffy. The pH is not as important as those requirements for most species. The exceptions would include the true acidofile C. acaule or C. candidum which prefers just the opposite - alkaline soils. The bulk of the other species and their hybrids are quite content with slightly acidic to sweet compost (~6 to 7). Inorganic based compost seems to yield better results over time than highly organic ones, too.



Some kinds in my experience will die in inorganic soil and kill easy. 
Palangshangense I killed in inorganic soil, they are sitting in pure humus and doing well now over 3 years and growing. 
The same with debile a lot of shade and no inorganic components an they are growing like hell, and showing up even after such hard winters with - 22 C and no cover at all. So I am not sure all like inorganic soil.


----------



## cyprimaniac (May 2, 2011)

*Cypripedium formosanum*






*Cypripedium acaule*





*Cypripedium tibeticum forma 'red leaf'*






cheers


----------



## Ernie (May 2, 2011)

Awesome formosanum!!! 

How does the flower color of tibeticum vary between the red leaf and normal leaf versions? Darker flowers on red leaf?

Love your new signature.


----------



## Erythrone (May 2, 2011)

Splendide C. tibeticum!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dido (May 2, 2011)

great pic and plant. 
Is the tibeticum red leaf from the seller we know both


----------



## cyprimaniac (May 3, 2011)

Dido said:


> great pic and plant.
> Is the tibeticum red leaf from the seller we know both



yes...........


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 3, 2011)

Nice plants Dieter. How long have you grown that formosanum?


----------



## yijiawang (May 3, 2011)

excellent! very beautiful plants and grow very well


----------



## cyprimaniac (May 3, 2011)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> ......... How long have you grown that formosanum?



Tom, I bought the formosanum about 20 ? years ago ( I am not sure )
from Mr. G.Wetzel, you will know him. 

It always grew in a large 50 cm pot, but in the meantime it was several times divided and replanted. Pots are sunken in shady garden place and have only a plastic cover in winter.

Maximum was about 50 growths in a pot, but when too crowded, I repot and give away/sell the divisions.

at present I have two more pots of about same size................


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 3, 2011)

Yes, C. formosanum can grow a lot in 20 years! Great plant.


----------



## cyprimaniac (May 13, 2011)

*Cypipedium guttatum 'JinLi'*

*Cypripedium guttatum *from JinLi Province / Mainland China
8 year old seedling plant with 14 growths and 3 flowers / buds





enjoy


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 13, 2011)

Fantastic Dieter! How warm can summer days get at your place?


----------



## Dido (May 13, 2011)

'Great guttatum, like the color


----------



## cyprimaniac (May 28, 2011)

hey, some pics from the last 3 weeks.

*Cyp. Ulla Silkens*, different color forms


























some other Cyp. reginae hybrids:

*Cypr. Rheinsberg Sparrow Egg *( X passerinum)






*Cypr. Anne *( x macranthos) firsttime flw. seedling.






and some more hybrids

*Cyp. Johnny Petersen*






*Cyp. Philipp*






enjoy


----------



## Kevin (May 28, 2011)

Wow! I like the passerinum cross!:clap::drool:


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 28, 2011)

Thanks for these Dieter. I particularly like Anne. US is a great cross, but too cool growing for my area


----------



## Dido (Jun 1, 2011)

Hy dieter a lot of nice hybrids, 
the sparrow is really nice.


----------

